# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر 19 مارس 2012 (اخبار و أعمدة)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ي الثامنة من مساء اليوم بملعبه قبل الاقلاع




المريخ ينازل منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا


يودع فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بملعبه بام درمان جماهيره وانصاره عندما ينازل منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الزائر في تجربة اعدادية دولية ودية من العيار الثقيل قبل الاقلاع الى العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري فجر غد الثلاثاء لمواجهة بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في مستهل مشوار الفريق في دوري ابطال افريقيا وسيدفع البرازيلي ريكاردو بالتشكيلة التي سيؤدي بها مباراة السبت ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
ريكاردو تابع منتخب برازيليا امام الهلال


تابع المدير الفني للمريخ البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو مباراة منتخب مقاطعة بلاده برازيليا امام الهلال امس الاول ووقف على نقاط الضعف والقوة في المنتخب البرازيلي قبل مواجهة اليوم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
كيماوي المريخ يؤكد احترامهم لكل المؤسسات الاعلامية
اشاد السيد جمال احمد عمر عبد السلام الكيماوي نائب امين خزينة نادي المريخ في تصريحات خاصة مساء امس بالخطوة والقرار الموفق الذي اصدره سعادة الاستاذ على عثمان محمد طه نائب رئيس الجمهورية بحل ازمة البث التلفزيوني ونقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز عبر شاشة التلفزيون القومي مؤكدا بان هذا القرار قد اثلج صدور القاعدة الرياضية الكبيرة وفيه انصاف كبير لجمهور الرياضة خاصة خارج السودان وولاية الخرطوم مشيدا بموقف الاستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه الداعم والمنحاز للرياضة بالبلاد والذي يأتي ضمن الدعم المتواصل لحكومتهم للرياضة مؤكدا بان جماهير الرياضة والمريخ على وجه الخصوص ستتابع مباريات الفريق القادمة باذن الله فيما اكد الكيماوي ايضا عن احترام نادي المريخ لكل المؤسسات الرياضية وذلك لدعم مسيرة النادي من خلال كافة النشاط مؤكدا على ايمانهم بالدور الكبير الذي ظل يلعبه الاعلام الرياضي في دعم مسيرة الفريق ومشواره الداخلي والخارجي وكان المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ قد قام بتسليم الاخوة في الاذاعة الرياضية خطاب الموافقة بمرافقة بعثة الفريق الى زيمبابوي لنقل احداث المباراة عبر الاثير من هناك
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*مشكور
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اديكو يعد الجماهير المريخية بمواصلة الانتصارات ويقول:



انتظرونا في مقبل المباريات والدوري الممتاز خير إعداد لدوري الأبطال
ارفض هذا الاتهام وتركيزي مع المريخ فقط
حوار: عمر أحمد الطيب
المحترف العاجي اديكو مهاجم المريخ احد عناصره المحورية المهمة في تشكيلة ريكاردو خص (قوون) بتصريحات مهمة حول مشوار الفريق بالممتاز والمشاركة الافريقية المقبلة وتطرق لمسيرته مع المريخ (قوون) التقته في عجالة في هذه المساحة:
ينفي تذبذب مستواه:


ابتدرنا حديثنا مع المحترف العاجي اديكو حول ادائه ومستواه الفني في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة وتواضع مردوده مقارنة ببداية اللاعب القوية في مستهل مشواره مع المريخ فنفى اللاعب هذه الاتهامات قائلاً ارفض اتهامي بتذبذب او انخفاض مستواي الفني ولكنها كرة القدم في بعض الاحيان تصيب وفي احايين اخرى تخفق ولكل مباراة ظروفها ولا زال الدوري في بداياته ونحتاج لبعض الوقت للتجويد والاداء بصورة افضل ولا يجب ان يكون الحكم على اللاعبين مبكرًا.


الدوري الممتاز اعداد جيد لمباراة بلاتنيوم:


وحول مشاركة المريخ بدوري ابطال افريقيا ومواجهته المرتقبة امام بلاتنيوم بطل زيمبابوي ومدى حاجة الفريق لاعداد خاص لهذه المواجهة قال انها مباراة مهمة لكونها بداية لمشوار الفريق بدوري الابطال واشار الى ان ادائهم للمباريات التنافسية بالدوري الممتاز تعتبر خير معين وزاد لهم بطل زيمبابوي والبطولة الافريقية بشكل عام.


أشاد بفرقة الذئاب:


وعند سؤالنا لمهاجم المريخ حول العودة القوية للفرقة المريخية لسكة الانتصارات واكتساحهم لفريق الرابطة كوستي بسداسية يقول انهم ادوا مباراة قوية امام فريق جيد يلعب كرة جميلة ويضم لاعبين شباب ولكن تحقق الفوز لاننا الافضل وهو ما قاد الى هذه النتيجة الكبيرة.


توقع أداءً أفضل في المباريات المقبلة:


من خلال نقاط حديثنا مع النجم المريخي اديكو استفسرنا عن اسباب ظهور الفريق المتواضع امام الامل عطبرة والخسارة حيث استرسل قائلاً: الدوري لا زال في بداياته وادينا ثلاث مباريات حتى الان والحكم على اللاعبين الان لا يجوز والمباريات القادمة سوف تشهد اداء افضل ونتائج جيدة وبمرور الايام سيكون مردود اللاعبين في تصاعد مستمر.


التركيز عنوان مشواري مع المريخ حالياً


ويتواصل حوارنا مع اديكو ودار حول خطط اللاعب في مستهل الايام وهل يحذو حذو النجوم الافارقة ويتجه الى الملاعب الاوروبية اذا وجد العرض الملائم فأجاب ان تفكيره منصب حالياً مع المريخ ولا يفكر في اي شيء اخر سوى تدريباته ومباريات فريقه في الوقت الراهن وتركيزه الكامل حول مسيرته ومشواره مع المريخ ولا يفكر حالياً في اللعب باوروبا او غيرها.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*


الكاف يمهل الزيمبابوي 24 ساعة لتحديد ملعب مباراة المريخ
قبل خمسة أيام من موعد مباراة المريخ السوداني مع نادي بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا تصاعدت من جديد الأزمة الناشبة بين الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم والاتحاد الزيمبابوي زيغا حيث أمهل الكاف أمس الاتحاد الزيمبابوي 24 ساعة لتحديد الملعب الذي ستقام عليه مباراة الذهاب بين نادي بلاتنيوم ونادي المريخ بعيدًا عن ملعب ماندافا بمدينة فيشا فاني
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
بعثة المريخ تغادر فجر الغد لزيمبابوي
تغادر الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من فجر غد الثلاثاء على الخطوط الاثيوبية عن طريق العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا بعثة نادي المريخ متوجهة للعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري وذلك لاداء مباراة الذهاب امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في دوري الـ32 بدوري ابطال افريقيا ويرأس البعثة المهندس عبد القادر همد الزبير والعقيد صديق علي صالح نائبا له بجانب الجهاز الفني بقيادة البرازيلي ريكاردو و21 لاعبا بقيادة كابتن الفريق فيصل العجب.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تطورات متواصلة ومتلاحقة بخصوص جولة الذهاب في مستهل مشوار المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا في نسخته الجديدة في ذهاب دوري الـ32 امام مضيفه بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي والذي تأهل لهذه المرحلة بعد ان تخطى عقبة بطل جزيرة سويزلاند الاخضر بالفوز بمجموع مباراتي الذهاب والاياب بـ8 اهداف مقابل هدفين بالفوز باربعة اهداف رايح جاي حيث يستضيف بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي فريق المريخ السوداني عصر الاحد القادم في ذهاب دوري الـ32 حيث كان نادي بلاتنيوم بجانب الاتحاد الزيمبابوي قد اعلن عن قيام المباراة بملعب استاد مندافيا معقل النادي والذي كان قد خاض فيه المرحلة الاولى من دوري الابطال الا ان مسئولي المريخ تحركوا مبكراً وتقدموا باحتجاج رسمي للجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم «كاف» رافضين قيام المباراة في هذا الملعب وهذه المدينة لعدم استيفائها لمطابقات ومعايير الكاف لبطولاته الافريقية بعد ان وقف احد انصار النادي والذي يتبع «لمنتدى جماهير المريخ» والذي قدم تقريراً ضافيا عقب عودته من زيمبابوي لمسئولي المريخ والذين تحركوا بجدية في هذا الأمر وهذا الملف وخاطبوا اتحاد الكرة السوداني والذي بدوره خاطب الاتحاد الافريقي بمتابعة لصيقة من امين خزينته الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان والذي استفاد من تواجده بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة وتابع الموقف عن قرب مع مسئولي الكاف وبالفعل قامت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم «كاف» على ما تميزت به «الاجواء» امس بمخاطبة الاتحادين السوداني والزيمبابوي وامهلت الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيوم مهلة اخيرة (24) ساعة تنتهي اليوم لنقل المباراة من مدينة مندافيا الى ملعب آخر بحسب لوائح البطولة ومواصفات الكاف وطلبت لجنة المسابقات من الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيوم تحديد موعد وملعب المباراة الجديد اليوم وذلك بعد اعتراض نادي المريخ وطاقم التحكيم الموريشصي والمراقب الجنوب افريقي ومن المنتظر ان يقوم نادي بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي بتحديد ملعب المباراة الجديد خلال ساعات اليوم لاعتماده من لجنة المسابقات بالكاف قبل اقلاع بعثة المريخ الى هناك .. كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات للفرقة الحمراء باذن الله بتحقيق والخروج بنتيجة ايجابية في جولة الذهاب في مستهل في دوري الابطال.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هراري تعد الخيار الاقوي
وفد المقدمة المريخي يصل زيمبابوي امس


بناءً على التطورات الاخيرة وخطاب الكاف العاجل شديد اللهجة للاتحاد الزيمبابوي ومنافس المريخ بلاتنيوم امس تبقى كل الخيارات مفتوحة لنادي بلاتنيوم لتحديد ملعب مباراة ومسرح الذهاب عصر السبت القادم بعد ان تأكد بان ملعب مدينة مندافيا والتي تبعد عن العاصمة هراري اكثر من 300 كلم الشئ الذي ينافي لوائح الكاف بجانب عدم وجود مطار بالمدينة وعدم وجود فنادق مؤهلة لاستضافة البعثة وطاقم تحكيم اللقاء ومراقب المباراة حيث تبقى العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري الخيار الاقوي والاول لاختيار ملعب المباراة حيث من المنتظر ان يصدر النادي الزيمبابوي الأخير اليوم ويحدد مسرح اللقاء بعد مهلة الكاف وكان وفد المقدمة المريخي بقيادة الاستاذ مصطفى توفيق والزميل عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس قد وصل العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري ظهر امس عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية وذلك لمتابعة تطورات الموقف والتجهيز لبعثة الفريق.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فتح خطا ساخنا بين الخرطوم والقاهرة وهراري
مجلس المريخ يتابع الموقف لحظة بلحظة


ظل مسئولو المريخ بقيادة المهندس عبد القادر همد رئيس بعثة الفريق التي ستغادر فجر الغد الى زيمبابوي لاداء ذهاب دوري الـ32 امام بلاتنيوم الزامبي في حالة عمل متواصل ومتابعة دقيقة لتطورات الموقف بخصوص تحديد موعد وملعب مباراة الذهاب بين فريقه وبطل زيمبابوي خصوصا بعد خطاب لجنة المسابقات بالكاف امس حيث فتح مسئولي المريخ خطوط ساخنة بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة والتي يوجد بها امين خزينة الاتحاد العام ورئيس البعثة من قبل الاتحاد الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان والذي ظل يتابع الامر مع الكاف بجانب وفد المقدمة الذي وصل الى مدينة هراري عصر امس بقيادة مصطفى وعبد الباقي وذلك للوقوف على تطورات الموقف لحظة بلحظة والاطمئنان على سير الترتيبات بالصورة المطلوبة وحفظ حقوق النادي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ريكاردو سيختبر تشكيلة بلاتنيوم
الفرقة الحمراء تعمل على الانتصار في البروفة الاخيرة اليوم


يختتم منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا والذي حضر للخرطوم بدعوة من والي الخرطوم الدكتور عبد الرحمن الخضر زيارته اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء عندما ينازل المريخ في التجربة الاخيرة لمنتخب برازيليا والبروفة الاخيرة ايضا للفرقة الحمراء قبل الاقلاع لزيمبابوي فجر الغد حيث كان منتخب برازيليا قد تعادل ايجابيا بهدف لكل امام منتخب ولاية الخرطوم في مستهل زيارته بملعب شيخ الاستادات استاد الخرطوم وكرر نفس السيناريو والنتيجة امام الهلال عشية امس الاول بملعبه بام درمان ويعمل منتخب برازيليا على تقديم مباراة تليق بمكانة وسمعة الكرة البرازيلية اليوم امام الفرقة الحمراء والتي يقودها ابن جلدتهم البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو والذي بدوره يطمع في تحقيق اول انتصار على منتخب بلاده واسعاد الانصار واختبار كل اسلحته الهجومية والدفاعية قبل الاقلاع الى زيمبابوي فجراً ومن المتوقع ان يدفع ريكاردو بنفس التشكيل الذي سيؤدي به مباراة السبت مع تعديل طفيف في بعض المراكز والخانات.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*همد يترأس البعثة الحمراء
21 فارساً يقودون الفريق لزيمبابوي فجر الغد


سيترأس الباشهمندس عبد القادر همد الزبير عضو مجلس المريخ بعثة الفريق المغادرة فجر الغد عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية للعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري لاداء جولة الذهاب امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي بجانب العقيد صديق على صالح مدير الكرة نائباً له والجهاز الفني بقيادة البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو وطاقمه المعاون بقيادة كابتن ابراهومة و21 فارسا بقيادة العميد فيصل عجب والخماسي المحترف وتم ابعاد النيجيري استيفن وارغو والذي يخضع لبرنامج تأهيلي خاص بجانب الثنائي المصاب امير كمال الذي يخضع لبرنامج خاص ومحمد على سفاري المتواجد بامارة دبي والحارس المعار للاتحاد السكندري عصام الحضري وستغادر البعثة البلاد فجر الغد عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية عن طريق العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا قبل الوصول لمطار هراري في الثانية من ظهر غد الثلاثاء.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ريكاردو طالب بتكثيف العلاج له
الثنائي سفاري وامير كمال يعملان على اللحاق بجولة الاياب


طالب المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الاطار الطبي بالنادي بتكثيف جلسات وجرعات العلاج للثلاثي استيفن وارغو وامير كمال الموجودين بالخرطوم بجانب متابعة حالة مدافع الفريق محمد على سفاري الموجود بامارة دبي وشدد ريكاردو قبل الاقلاع على ضرورة جاهزية الثنائي قبل مباراة الاياب بام درمان مطلع ابريل القادم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بمبادرة  من مؤسسة الرئاسة ممثلة في رئيس الجمهورية والنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية إتفق الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والهئية السودانية للإذاعة والتلفزيون علي منح الإتحاد الهيئة حقوق البث الحصري لمباريات مسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم بعد إجتماع ناجح ومفاوضات مباشرة بين الجانبين برعاية الأستاذ علي عثمان محمد.


وعقب الإتفاق تحدث الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مشيداً بمؤسسة الرئاسة وحرصها الكبير علي نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز وقال بأن ذلك يؤكد تماماً إهتمامها الكبير بالرياضة السودانية عموماً وكرة القدم علي وجه الخصوص وقال بأنهم في الإتحاد كانوا حريصين كل الحرص علي بث مباريات الممتاز حتي يتمكن الجمهور من مشاهدة مباريات البطولة ولكنهم كانوا يسعون لأن يحقق البث عائدات تعين الإتحاد والأندية علي زيادة مواردها لمقابلة مصروفات البطولة وتطوير المستوي الفني.


الأستاذ محمد حاتم سليمان المدير العام للهيئة السودانية للإذاعة والتلفزيون أكد بأنهم في الهيئة سعيدون بهذا الإتفاق وسيعملون علي نقل مباريات الممتاز مشيراً إلي أن تلفزيون السودان قادر على نقل مباريات بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز بشكل يرضي الجميع. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
بهدوء
مواجهة برازيلية برازيلية !
يلتقى المريخ على ملعبه منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الذى يزور البلاد هذه الايام فى اطار تعزيز اواصر التوأمة مع ولاية الخرطوم وذلك فى اخر تجربة ودية للكتيبة الحمراء قبل ان تشد الرحال لمواجهة نادى بلاتينيوم الذى اصبح لزاما عليه ان يستضيف المريخ فى العاصمة هرارى او اى مدينة ( خمسة نجوم ) يتوفر بها مطار يستقبل طائرة الزعيم وذلك وفقا للقرار الذى صدر من الكاف وحسم الجدل الذى اثير خلال الايام الماضية حول المقر الرسمى للمباراة وفقا لما تفرضه لوائح المسابقة القارية من توفير لكل سبل الراحة وضمان سلامة الاندية المتبارية ,, ولكن بغض النظر عن قرار الاتحاد الافريقى يبقى الاهم من كل ذلك هو التحدى الذى ينتظر المريخ داخل الملعب فى مواجهة خصم مثل بلاتينيوم اثبت من خلال نتائجه فى الدور التمهيدى ان لديه من الدوافع والطموح مايجعله عقبة كبرى فى طريق المريخ يصعب تخطيها الا بقدر كبير من العزيمة والاصرار والجدية والروح القتالية حتى يختصر الفريق على نفسه معاناة مباراة الاياب ويخفف على جماهيره عبء الضغوط وحرقان الاعصاب , نقول ذلك وفى الذاكرة ماحدث امام انتر كلوب فى الموسم الافريقي الاسود الماضى الذى كتب فيه على المريخ ان يغادر الملاعب الافريقية بهزيمة مذلة من ( اللفة الاولى ) تركت حسرة وغصة فى النفوس ليس بسبب الهزيمة فحسب ولكن ايضا لسوء الاداء والاستهتار وغياب الروح القتالية وكلها عوامل نخشى ان تتكرر مع الانطلاقة الافريقية لمسيرة مريخ 2012 ولهذا سنظل نطرق عليها باستمرار الى ان يضع الفريق قدما فى دور ال16 قبل ان تعود طائرته لمدرج مطار الخرطوم ,, ولهذا نأمل ان تكون التجربة الودية امام منتخب برازيليا هى الاختبار النهائى لتشكيلة ريكاردو والخروج منها بالمردود الفنى المطلوب الذى يعين المريخ ومدربه فى خوض اللقاء الافريقى المرتقب , فليس ريكاردو وحده الذى ينتظر ماتسفر عنه هذه التجربة وانما الاعلام والجماهير جميعهم يتطلعون الى مستوى اداء مطمئن وفوز معنوى لاسيما وان ريكاردو ولاعبيه فى وضع افضل الان بعدما شاهدوا منتخب برازيليا فى تجربتين سابقتين ضد منتخب الخرطوم والهلال ,, نتمنى ان تتفوق قدرات ( برازيلى المريخ ) على امكانيات شباب منتخب برازيليا !
التوجيهات العليا تكسب الجولة !
اخيرا صدر القرار الرسمى وانتصرت التوجيهات العليا على العناد والمكابرة واصبح الدورى الممتاز رسميا على شاشة الفضائية السودانية بعد مسلسل سخيف من المناورات والمعارك والتصريحات واستعراض العضلات من اصحاب الشأن فى اتحاد معتصم جعفر الذى سيكون ملزما بوضع لوائحه وقوانينه على الجنب ويعمل طائعا مختارا فى تنفيذ توجيهات النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية فى فتح ابواب الملاعب امام كاميرات الفضائية السودانية حتى يكون حق المشاهدة متاحا ومباحا لمشاهدى الداخل والخارج بعدما منعوا من هذا الحق الاصيل دون سبب سوى ان الاخوة فى اتحاد معتصم لايريدون اقتسام الكيكة بالعدل والانصاف مع الاندية صاحبة الشأن ,, ولكن كما يقال لكل اول اخر فالاتفاق تم فى جلسة واحدة محضورة بالوزراء وغيرهم ولم يتمخض عنها سوى اطلاق الدورى الممتاز على الفضائية السودانية دون اى اشارة الى المبلغ المتفق عليه ,, وتبقى الكرة الان على ملعب الفضائية السودانية ومديرها الاستاذ محمد حاتم سليمان وبقية اركان حربه بقيادة الزميلين سيف الدين على ورضا مصطفى الشيخ فى ان يستثمروا هذه الفرصة لاعادة المشاهد الرياضى وغير الرياضى لهذه الشاشة التى غاب عنها الابداع بكل انواعه منذ فترة طويلة ولم تعد تشكل حضورا مع قنوات اخرى مثل النيل الازرق والشروق وامدرمان رغم (فارق الخبرة والامكانيات ) ,, فالدورى يحتاج الى عمل مهنى راق من الفضائية حتى تتحول المباريات الى مادة جاذبة قبل واثناء وبعد صافرة الحكم و لن نزيد اكثر من ذلك فأهل مكه ادرى بشعاب الاعلام المرئى !
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

على صفيح ساخن 
نادر التوم


شتلة برازيليا


الفريق البرازيلى الضيف و_الضعيف_ سيلاقى الأحمر حبيا اليوم


وهذا الفريق الذى لاقى منتخب الخرطوم(الوطنى) ولا الما وطنى ما عارف


والذى لاقى فريق الوصيف الوطنى برضو وأدخله فى حتة ضيقة لم يخرجه منها إلا سادومبا


وخرج متعادلا معه بعد أن تقدم عليه كما فعل زيسكو وأهلى الخرطوم وبعدها تعادل


وما أخشاه من هذا اللقاء شيئين إثنين أولهما إنزال مستوى المريخ وهبوط ترمومتر أدائه


بعد أن ظل الأداء والنتائج يرتفعان من مباراة لأخرى والمستوى يتحسن من مقابلة لأخرى


أما الشئ الآخر الذى أخشاه وأتخوف منه و_ربك يستر_ هو أن تحدث مزيد من الإصابات لدى لاعبى المريخ


وفى مخيلتى غياب ساكواها العام الفائت من مباراة إنتر كلوب ما أثر على الفريق


لاسيما أن كشف الزعيم الآن ملئ بالمصابين ولا شك أن فقدان لاعب أو أكثر_لاقدر الله_ سيفضى إلى المزيد من التوجس


فى وقت نحتاج للروح المعنوية ونحتاج لمواصلة المشوار بكل عقد النجوم فى الاستحقاق الافريقى المهم


عموما نتمنى أن يستفيد المريخ مع فريق منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا(دا فريق ولا شتلة)؟ وأن تتواصل الجدية


وأن نشهد مزيدا من المسؤولية والأداء الجاد فى بروفة يؤكد من خلالها اللاعبون جاهزيتهم


ريكاردو أكد تماما أنهم إستفادوا من درس الأمل المتراجع..وقال إنه لن يكرر الغلطة مرة أخرى


ونريد من اللاعبين أن ينبئونا بأنهم إستفادوا من الخروج(البدرى) الموسم السابق


لأن جماهير المريخ لن تتحمل _أبدا_ تكرار هذه الغلطة(الشنيعة) مهما كانت الأسباب.. نبئونا بهذا!!


كلام فارغ


لى صديق معلم هلالى يحب الهلال أكثر من أى شئ ويكره المريخ اكثر من أى شئ ولا يدسها


أستاذ الجيلى الإمام إلتقيته قبل فترة فقال لى بعد السلام: والله ما شاء الله فريقكم السنة دى نار


لكن مشجعى الهلال من الصحفيين لا يرون ما يراه المشجعون الحقيقيون فطفقوا يقللون من كل تقدم وإنتصار للزعيم


وإن حقق الهلال الإنتصار على فريق درجة عاشرة يدبجون المقالات تقودهم العاطفة العمياء


لذلك لم يحقق فريقهم أى بطولة من قبل ان يولدوا الى ان تزوجوا وولدوا ولن يحقق ان كان فهمهم هكذا


قرات لاحدهم فضحكت حتى إستفرغت وتضاعفت على آلام المعدة فالرجل إتهم النيل وعددا من شخصياته


اتهامات لا سند لها ولست هنا لادافع عنهم فهم ادرى بالطرق التى يستردون بها حقوقهم وكرامتهم


بعد ان وصفوا بانتظار مس كول من الوالى ووصفوا بالتابعية للمريخ وغير ذلك


غير اننى سارد عما ورد بحق المريخ، قالمفروض ناس المريخ يحفزوا محمد آدم.. لكننا سنحفز من اجتهدوا وانتصروا


قال الخمسة سجلها عبدالله حسن عيسى يكون لابس اربعة فنايل(اديكو وكلتشى ونجم وساكواها)؟؟


وقال الاندية المحسوبة مع الهلال بتثبت مع الهلال هو الهلال دا ذاتو(محسوب) لما يثبتو معاو فريق مدربه قال كلو تعبان تانى شنو؟


قال اتفاقية المريخ مع ضفر ستكمل سداسية فى الدورة القادمة بالله؟؟ يعنى انتو لسه عندكم اتفاق مع الامل


اخير المريخ غلب النيل 5 فى عطبرة ما فى الدامر نحن غلبناهو فى الكاملين تتذكر لما البنبان


ولما المشجع جا جارى والبواليس جارين وراهو.. اربعة اقوان فى عطبرة عطبرة دى لينا فيها10 سنة ما سمعنا الامل اتغلب فيها كدا


يعنى بى فهمك دا الامل محسوب عليكم وفى باقى اتفاقية ح تستكمل فى هذه الدورة والدورة القادمة؟


الضحكنى شديد الزول الظريف دا قال (نيل ما فيهو تمساح يقدل فيو ساكواها)


ومعروف ان ساكواها موش قدل بس بل قدل وبصم فى شباك الوصيف فى كل مباراة لعبها امام الويف


دا معناتها انو الوصيف دا موش نيل مافيو تمساح دا معناتها انو نيل مافيو مويه ذاتو


اما اتهامه بان النيل يلبس وياكل ويتمرن ويفيض من المريخ وحتى اسماكه وتماسيحه من المريخ


فهذا اتهام نريد ان نرى راى الاخوة من النيل والمريخ فيه وان سكتوا فاننا سنشك فى صدق هذا الكلام المضحك 


وقال لا فض فوه بعد (ان اطال السفر) فى النقد المضحكاى ناد تابع للمريخ وبصرف من تحت التربيزة ماتنتظروا منو حاجه)


والتربيزة دى برضو لو مسؤولى المريخ ما والنيل ما ورونا ليها ح نلقى كل الفرق واقفة صف لتصرف


بالذات الفرق المؤجرة بيوت والعليها استحقاقات للعيبة محليين ومحترفين وللمدربين دى محتاجه كم تربيزة


المضحك اكتر انو رباعية الهلال ما فيها (ضفر) الهلال الكحيان دا وباعتراف مدربو رباعيتو عادية


والمريخ المولع باعتراف مشجعين هلالاب كارهين للمريخ خماسيتو من تحت التربيزه وجايبها عبدالله حسن عيسى!


تسديدات


شخصيا لا يهمنى كثيرا ملعب المباراة بقدر ما يهمنا لعب اللاعبين للمباراة


سادومبا انقذ الهلال امام برازيليا وامام النسور بى ضربة جزا


ومن قبل انقذهم كثيرا فى الابطال نحن عندنا نو سادومبا نو فووت بول فى الهلال


ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتاريخ.. وكلنا مريخاب


ويا مريخ واااصل


آخر قطرة: بنتلاقى


وهذه بصمتى










من زمااان


نبتهج ولا ننخدع


فى الميدان
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا
حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو انتر كلوب .! 


في الموسم الماضي كان فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ اكثر حظوظاً في الترقي الى دور ال 16 من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا وبسبب عدم واقعية المدرب وبعض نجوم الفريق خرج الاحمر على يد فريق انتر كلوب الانغولي المتواضع والذي بدوره خرج من دور الستة عشر كدليل على تواضعه وقلة خبراته في البطولات الافريقية .


كان المريخ مرشح فوق العادة ليس لتخطي خصمه الانغولي ولكن للمنافسة على تاج البطولة والوصول الى الادوار النهائية بعد ان كسب الفريق عناصر لها وزنها وحجمها في القارة الافريقية بقيادة افضل حارس في افريقيا عصام الحضري .


نجح المريخ في تخطي الفريق الانغولي بهدفين دون رد وذهب الى انغولا بفرص عديدة للتاهل الى دور الستة عشر ولكن المدرب المصري افسد كل شيء ولعب جولة الاياب بطريقة 8\2 . بوجود ثمانية مدافعين وصانع العاب ومهاجم ، بل وقام بابعاد نجم مباراة الذهاب (هنو) واشرك (طمبل) البعيد عن اللعب التنافسي وقتها .


اخطاء البدري وتراجع مردود بعد اللاعبين ووقوعهم في اخطاء ساذجة ادى الى خروج الفريق بركلات الترجيح من علامة الجزاء على يد فريق انتر كلوب الانغولي والان يستعد المريخ ليشد الرحال الى زيمبابوي لمواجهة فريق مغمور ومغامر في الدور الاول وما لم يستصحب نجومنا وجهازهم الفني اخطاء الموسم الماضي والتعلم منها فأن النتائج لن تكون كما نشتهي .


في مباراة (مريخ انتر) الثانية وقع قائد الفريق المتوقف حالياً سفاري في خطأ لا يقع فيه لاعب مبتدي بتمرير الكرة بشكل غريب للمهاجم الانغولي وعندما دخل الاخير خط ال 18 عرقله (السم الهاري) فاحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء احرز منها الانتر هدفه الثاني .


مثل هذه الاخطاء يجب ان تتكرر اذا اردنا ان نذهب الى الدور التالي من بطولة افريقيا ، وجود مدافعين بقيمة باسكال وضفر يجعلنا نطمئن على الفريق ولكن الحذر واجب .


حسام البدري (طيب الذكر) اشرك في مباراة الاياب امام انتر كلوب الموسم الماضي ثمانية لاعبين اصحاب نزعة دفاعية بجانب مهاجم عائد من اصابة فكانت النتيجة الكارثية التي قادت المريخ للخروج المبكر .


نتمنى ان لا يتكرر عهد حسام البدري المدرب صاحب القدرات المتواضعة ونحسب ان ريكاردو صاحب خبرة كبيرة في القارة السمراء ويعرف الكثير عن التنافس الافريقي وفي ظل وجوده على راس الاطار الفني سيحقق الفريق باذن الله ما يتمناه ويتطلع اليه شعب المريخ . 


خواطر ..!


اليوم سيلعب المريخ ضد منتخب برازيليا في اخر بروفة قبل السفر الى هراري لمواجهة فريق بلانتيوم في ذهاب الدور الاول من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا .


ومنتخب برازيليا الذي ارهق الهلال وتقدم عليه بهدف سيقدم فائدة كبيرة للمريخ لكنه لن يصمد امامه مثل مافعل مع الهلال وسيأخذ المعلوم على طريقة الرابطة والنيل .


لاعب الهلال معتز رابح ظهر بمستوى جيد في الرواق الايسر وكان افضل من نزار عطبرة واثبت ان المدرب غارزيتو اخطأ عندما وصفه ب (المقلب) .!


شارك هيثم منذ البداية في مباراة منتخب برازيلية ولم يفعل شيئاً حتى لحظة خروجه واليوم سيشارك العجب منذ البداية امام نفس المنتخب وستشاهدون الفارق الذي سيصنعه .


طريقة 4\3\3 . التي يلعب بها المريخ ستجعل الفوارق كبيرة بينه وكل فرق الدوري السوداني الممتاز .. هجوم المريخ الثلاثي الذي يقوده اديكو وسكواها وكلتشي من الصعب ايقافه .


غارزيتو في مباراة جزيرة الفيل اشرك ثلاثة مهاجمين في المباراة التي اقيمت بالمقبرة والاهداف لم تتعدى الرقم 4 .


خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العالي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
صيحة موسي مصطفي
على بركة الله يا مريخ!!
• يخوض المريخ اليوم مباراة في غاية الاهمية امام منتخب برازيليا وه
يمباراة ستكون بمثابة اختبار للمريخ قبل السفر الى زيمبابوي غدا!!
• مباراة اليوم ستكون مؤشرا حقيقيا لاداء المريخ في جولة الذهاب امام
بلانتيوم ستارز الزيمبابوي في بطولة افريقيا فالعرض فيها ليس مهما بقدرما
يكون المظهر البدني والمهارات الفردية الى جانب الصمود الدفاعي لان
المريخ في جولة الذهاب مطالب باحراز هدف او هدفين وتأمين شباكه من ضرب
البلانتيوم.
• المنتخب البرازيلي وضع الهلال امام تجربة صعبة وقدم مستوى افضل من الذي
قدمه امام منتخب الخرطوم ويبدو انه اعتاد على اللعب في الاجواء في
الخرطوم وهذا يضع المريخ امام اختبار حقيقي وصعب .
• المدرب ريكاردو كشف للمقربين منه انه يسعي للاستفادة القصوي من
مباراةاليوم وانه يخطط للاستفادة الفنية بقض النظر عن ما تسفر عنه فوز او
خسارة او تعادل الفريقين لانه يسعي لتحقيق مكاسب معينة قبل السفر
واختياراللاعبين لمعركة مندافا.
• فضلا عن الفائدة التي سيخرج بها من المباراة باعتبار انه يخطط لمعرفة
الجاهزية للاعبين من اجل اختيار العناصر الاكثر جاهزية لتحقيق نتيجة
ايجابية تخدم مصالح الفريق في جولة الخرطوم.
• راجي عبد العاطي افضل نجوم المريخ يعود الى المشاركة في مباراة اليوم
منذ البداية لغيابه عن مباراة المريخ الاخيرة امام النيل بعامل الايقاف.
• راجي مكسب كبير للمريخ في مباراته الافريقية المقبلة امام بلانتيوم
خاصة انه يجيد اللعب في اكثر من مركز الى جانب صناعة اللعب والحلول
الفردية التي يتمتع بها راجي والتي تميزه عن بقية اللاعبين.
• حراسة المريخ اصبح تحتاج الى مراجعة بسبب الثقة الزائدة للمدرب الذي
يدفع بلاعبين غير جاهزين الى جانب الضغط الرهيب الذي يمر به ثلاثي المريخ
مؤخرا بسبب سياسات البرازيلي ريكاردو القائمة على الانتقاد امام
اللاعبين.
• الاهلي الخرطوم في طريقه الى الهاوية والسقوط المريع ولا زال خالدهارون
قابضا على رئاسة النادي معتقدا انه يملك الحل السحري.
• نجوم الاهلي يمرون بازمة نفسية يعلمها هارون وصالح .. حتى لو لعب
رونالد او ميسي في الاهلي فانه لن يحرز مركزا فوق الوسط علي الاطلاق لان
ازمة الثقة التي يعيشها نجوم الاهلي السابقين والحاليين تبين ان هارون
لايملك القدرات التي تجعله يسير نشاط النادي الاهلي.
• على ولاية الخرطوم التدخل الفوري وتعيين مجلس جديد للاهلي بدلا من
تضييع الاهلي الذي اصبح قريبا من اللعب في دوري الاولي.
• لو كان هارون فعلا يملك مثقال ذرة من علم الادارة لما هرب انس
وجوجووامير ربيع وزغبير ومنتصر ربيع والثنائي البرازيلي من جحيم هارون
طلبا للامان الذي لم يجدوه في نادي الاهلي الذي قاده خالد ليكون واحدا
من اضعف الاندية في الموسم الحالي.
• كل الاندية حصلت على ثلاث او نقطة الا الاهلي الذي يعاني الامرين
واعتقد ان الاهلي حجز مكانه من الان مع اندية الاولي وتبقي فريق واحد من
بين 13 ناديا سيلحق بالاهلي.
• الحقوا الاهلي من الضياع والتقهقر فهو يعيش اسوأ فتراته منذ ان تأسس
..الحقوا بالاهلي الذي كان افضل نادي خرطومي الى جانب النيل
*

----------


## الدلميت

*على بركة الله يا مريخ
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح باللون البنفسج يا شيخ طارق 

*

----------


## كدكول

*​مشكور ياغالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم الحبيب طارق حامد على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كبد الحقيقة,,,
مزمل ابوالقاسم,,,,
الكاملين فضحت المتآمرين!
•ابدى معظم مشاهدي المريخ والرابطة كوستي حيرتهم عندما تم اعلان قيمة الدخل 
(مائتا الف جنيه فقط)،لان عدد من شاهدوا اللقاء المذكور كان اكبر بكثير من عدد مشاهدي مباراة الموردة والمريخ التي اقيمت في استاد الخرطوم وحققت مائتان وثمانية عشر الف جنيه.
•اجمع الكل على ان دخل مباراة المريخ والرابطة لا يتناسب مع عدد الحاضرين!
•لكن الدهشة اذدادت وتمدد التعجب عقب اعلان دخل مباراة النيل والمريخ والتي حققت مائة وخمسة آلاف جنيه،برغم صغر حجم استاد الكاملين احجام الكثيرين من الدخول خوفاً من الزحام.
•سعة استاد المريخ تفوق سعة استاد الكاملين عشرة مرات تقريباً،لان الاخير لايحتوي الا مدرجاً واحداًفقط من الناحية الغربية،بينما تمتد المدرجات بمحيط استاد المريخ الذي يضم فوق ذلك طابقاُ ثانياً وثلاث مقصورات رئيسية،بخلاف المسطبتين الجانبيتين.
•ماشاهدناه في المباراتين يؤكد ان عدد من تابعوا لقاء المريخ والرابطة يفوق عدد من تابعوا لقاء النيل والمريخ بخمسة اضعاف على اقل تقدير!
•وهذا يعني ان دخل مباراة المريخ والرابطة ينبغي ان يساوي خمسة اضعاف دخل مباراة النيل والمريخ.
•فأين ذهب المبلغ الممفقود؟
•يه يعقل ان يمتلئ استاد المريخ عن آخره بالجماهير ويبلغ الدخل مائتا مليون جنيه ويحقق استاد الكاملين الصغير اكثر من مائة الف جنيه؟!
•المريخ يتعرض الى نهب (مصلح)!
•دخل مباراة الكاملين فضح المافيا والمتآمرين!
•على مجلس المريخ ان يتحرك لحماية حقوق ناديه،ومحاربة مافيا الدخل الت ينهبت منه مئات الملايين على عينك ياتاجر!
•والكلام ليك ياعززيزي خالد شرف الدين!

®عقد إم تي إن والشرط الغريب:-

•شرع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في فسخ التعاقد الذي يرطه مع شركة إم تي إن للاتصالات بسبب عدم التزام شركة سما ميديا المالك لحقوق الاعلان في استاد المريخ بدفع مبلغ العقد الخاص بالعام الحالي علاوة على تخلفها عن سداد مبلغ 450 الف جنيه (بحسب ماذكره مجلس المريخ)!
•حاول مجلس المريخ حل الازمة ودياً وسعى الى التفاهم مع شركة سما ميديا وفشل فقرر التوقف عن ارتداء شعار الشركة في مبارياته الدورية،ونفذ وعيده فعلياً في مباراته الاخيرة مع النيل.
•هناك اسئلة منطقية تطرح نفسها بقوة واولها:لماذا قبل مجلس المريخ في الاصل ان تدخل شركة سما ميديا وسيطاً يتسلم مبلغ المال تيسيلمه الى مجلس المريخ؟
•وثانيهما:لماذا لم يتسلم المريخ امواله مباشرةً؟
•ثالثهما:وكيف قبل ان تحتسب قيمة الدولار بجنيهين اثنين؟
•هل هناك دولار يباع بجنيهين في السودان؟
•ورابعهما:اين سيذهب فارق سعر الدولار ابوجنيهين عندما يباع بسعره الحقيقي؟
•هذا الملف يستحق وقفة مراجعة من مجلس المريخ لمنع التفريط في حقوق النادي لان ماحدث في عقد التسويق المذكور غير بتاتاً!
•على شركة إم تي إن ان تسهم في حل الازمة بالازام شركة سما ميديا بدفع حقوق النادي كاملة،غير منقوصة!
•ويقع على عاتق الاخ محمد الريح رئيس قطاع الاستثمار بنادي المريخ منع تكرار مثل هذه المهازل مستقبلاً.

®الارباب رئيساً للنمور:-

•خلال حديثه في منتدى الراحل المقيم سيداحمد خليفة رحمة الله عليه،فجر الرباب صلاح احمد ادريس مفاجأة كبيرة باعلان نيته في تولي النادي الاهلي شندي خلفاً لابن عمي سعادة العقيد حسن العقيد...
•قبل فترة اقترحت على الارباب ان يقود النادي كرئيس فإعتزر،وقال انه مرتبط بالاهلي وجدانياً ولا يحتاج الى منصب ليخدمه.
•هذا الخبر سيسعد كلانصار عشاق النمور لانه سيقوي ارتباط صانع مجد الاهلي.
•لولا جهود الارباب لما صعد النمور الاى الممتاز.
•ولولا سعيه الى ضم افضل نجوم التسجيلات الوطنيين واميز المحترفين لما حقق الفريق انجاز تمثيل السودان قارياً بختام اول موسم له في الممتاز.
•نتمنى ان ينفذ الارباب وعده لان وجوده في النادي بإستمرار وتوليه دفة القيادة سيمنح النمور قوة دفع اضافية لان كل نجوم الفريق مرتبطين به وجدانياً،ووجوده بينهم سيمنحهم دافعاً اكبر للاجادة.

®آخر الحقائق:-

*تأكيدا للخبر الذي اورته الصدى قبل ايام تم امس اعلان الاتفاق الذي تم مع الفضائية السودانية لبث الدوري الممتاز بتوجيهات رئاسية.
*ترى ماذا سيقول من سعوا لنفي الخبر ووصفوه بالمفبرك؟
*إذا قالت حزام فصدقوها.
*وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين.
*بث الدوري في قناة مفتوحة سيفرح اهل الولايات والمغتربين،وسيحزن اداريي فرق الممتاز.
*واندية الممتاز محقة في رفضها للبث،ويجب على الدولة تعويضها على ماستفقده من اموال.
*إبتداءً من الجزلة المقبلة سيهبط الدخل الى الحد الادنى.
*وستتلاشى الصفوف الطويلة في مباريات العملاقين.
*دعى الارباب عديله جمال الوالي الى تولي رئاسة نادي فداسي!
*تحدث الحبيب تخميس بطريقة (انا واخوي الكاشف)!
*الكاشف اخوك يا ارباب رئيس منتخب للمريخ وكل انصار النادي مجمعون عليه ولا يوجد مايدفعه لمفارقة وطن النجوم.
*في المريخ لا مجال للجحود.
*والصفوة تقدر جهد الرجال،لذا لن تجد دعوة الارباب اي صدى لديها.
*زعم اعلام الهلال ان فريقه واجه فريق منتخب برازيليا بالصف الثاني!
*شارك في المباراة هيثم مصطفى،عمر بخيت،بشه،سادومبا،كاريكا،بكري المدينة،بويا،جمعة جينارو،اوتوبونغ وديمبا باري فهل هؤلاء الصف الثاني للهلال؟
*سجل سادومبا هدف التعادل للهلال،فهل ساسا صف ثاني؟
*حسناً فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يوفد مدير النادي عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس والمدير الاداري مصطفى توفيق كوفد مقدمة الى هراري.
*هذه المباراة الملغومة تحتاج الى تعامل اداري ناضج!
*استقبل انصار القراقير نبأ تعاقد النادي مع البرازيلي داماس بفرحة غامرة.
*يمتلك مدرب الموردة الجديد سيرة عامرة بالانجازات وسبق له تدريب عدة منتخبات افر يقية قوية.
*وقف وراء الصفقة الرابحة سكرتير الموردة (القديم المتجدد) خضر طه بخبرته الادارية الثرة وقدراته التفاوضية العالية.
*ويبقى السؤال قائماً:هل سيستطيع القراقير ان يوفوا بإلتزاماتهم تجاه الدرب الكبير؟
*فجر فريق الجريف مفاجأة كبرى بإقصائه فريق الخرطوم الوطني من بطولة كأس السودان.
*استنكر احد كتاب الهلال منح لاعب المريخ باسكال جائزة نجومية المباراة وزعم ان لاعب النيل احمد مارتن كان احق من الواوا بالجائزة.
*هل يعقل ان تذهب جائزة رجل المباراة الى لاعب بفريق مهزوم بخماسية نظيفة؟
*اللاعب الوحيد الذي نافس باسكال على النجومية هو زميله احمد ضفر.
*نتمنى ان تحقق مباراة المريخ مع منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الفائدة الفنية المرجوة.
*يجب على الحارس اكرم ان يكف عن الانشغال بالمتفرجين اثناء المبارايات.
*وعليه ان يكف عن الحركات التي توتر اعصاب الجماهير.
*لوتمتع اكرم بالجدية لما نافسه اي حارس آخر في السودان.
*ولو استثمر مهاجمو منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الفرص التي سنحت لهم لحشوا شباك جينارو بالاهداف.
*آخر خبر:
سوق المواسير يقصر.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور شيخ طارق
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*توكلنا على الله 
هم البرازيلين ديل ما لقو ليهم زول يمنطقهم اليوم المنطق العالمي 
قال تحت التربيزا و هذه حالهم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ألصدى


 الكاف يمهل منافس المريخ ٢٤ساعة .. ديمبا يشكو الهلال للاتحاد .. والأحمر ينازل برازيليا ..
 الفضائية السودانية تبث مباريات الدوري وتعد بتقديم خدمة متميزة للجمهور .. 
والموردة تقدم البرازيلي داماس في مؤتمر صحفي 
 المريخ يختبر أسلحته أمام منتخب برازليا الليلة ..
 متوكل أحمد علي : أستفدنا من قوانين الكاف وواثقون من قدرة الأحمر على تقديم أداء جيد أمام بلاتينيوم ..
 الأحمر يجري مرانا ساخنا وموتيابا وفيصل موسى يواصلان المشاركة في تدريبات الكرة ..
 مؤسسة الرئاسة تنجح في حل مشكلة البث..
 بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى هراري غدا .. 
والفرقة الحمراء تخطط إلى إسقاط بلاتينيوم على أرضه وأمام جماهيره..
 سانتو : المريخ (دمه خفيف)ثلاتة مهاجمين يجعل الفرقة الحمراء أكثر شراسة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

ريكاردو يواجه فريق بلاده بتشكيلتين في بروفة بلاتينيوم
الكاف يخاطب زيفا بتحديد ملعب بديل لماندوفا خلال 24 ساعة وسكرتير النادي يقول : لم نستلم الخطاب بسبب العطلة
نهاية سعيدة لقضية البث MTN تدعو المريخ لاجتماع اليوم والموردة تقدم مدربها البرازيلي الجديد
ضوابط جديدة لتنظيم المباريات الدولية بالسودان
الاتحاد العام وتلفزيون السودان يتفقان على بث مباريات الممتاز حصريا
الاتحاد العام يجتمع بانديته المشاركة خارجيا
حافز مليوني لنجم مباراة المريخ وبلاتينيوم الافريقية
باري ديمبا يشكو الهلال للاتحاد العام حول مستحقاته المالية
الاتحاد العام يرحب بمعسكر المنتخب المصري في الخرطوم

ضفر : الكورة في الراس مافي العضلات
العجب وراجي يشعلان مركز صناعة الالعاب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ

الكبير المريخ وبرازيليا في معركة رد اعتبار الكرة السودانية
رئيس البعثة : تعمدنا التعادل امام الخرطوم والهلال .. وسنهزم المريخ اليوم
الكاف يمنح الزيمبابوي فرصة اخيرة .. رئيس النيل : مايكتبه هؤلاء للتسلية والضحك
جماهير المريخ تستنكر التشكيك في نتائج الفريق
المريخ يواجه منتخب برازيليا ويختبر توليفة مباراة بلاتينيومتكريم انيق للوالي والفريق عبدالله والجزار والاعلام المريخي
رئيس بعثة برازيليا : اليوم سنظهر بمستوانا الحقيقي ونحقق الانتصار
جماهير المريخ ستتدافع بقوة لتهتف برانا برانا بنهزم برازيليا
معتز محمود : الاعلام الذي اتهمنا بالتلاعب لم يكن جادا وهو للضحك والتسلية فقطمتوكا احمد علي : قرار الكاف جاء منصفا ونسعى دائما لتوفير افضل الظروف للفرقة الحمراء
الكاف يمهل اتحاد زيمبابوي مهلة اخيرة
انتهاء ازمة البث والتلفزيون القومي ينقل الممتاز

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تسلم
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*تسلم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع بين المريخ و MTN

 علمت ( الزعيم ) ان شركة ام تي ان وجهت الدعوة لادارة المريخ لجلسه مشتركة  اليوم لبحث ازمة النادي مع شركة سما ميديا الوسيط بينهما لارتداء شعار  الشركة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز و البطولة الافريقية و ذلك لحرص الشركة  على ان لا يغيب شعارها عن صدر القمصان الحمراء خاصة بعد تخلي الادارة عن  شعارها في مباراه الفريق امام النيل الحصاحيصا يوم الجمعة الماضية في  الدوري .

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق وكسلاوى
الله يعرس ليكم !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكورين شيخ طارق وكسلاوى
الله يعرس ليكم !!




يازول بطريقتك دي ح تفويتنا الشرع :icon4:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكورين شيخ طارق وكسلاوى
الله يعرس ليكم !!



والله ياشيخ طارق زولك دا حاري ليه عرسه :ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن:  				
امام اباتي,ود البقعة

اول مرة نتلاقي يادفعة
منور والله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يازول بطريقتك دي ح تفويتنا الشرع :icon4:



ليييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟ انت كده عملت كم ؟؟؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياشيخ طارق زولك دا حاري ليه عرسه :ANSmile33:



ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
ما انا . . . . هو
ماقلت ليك يا مرتضى . . . الزول ده قاعد على الهبشه !!!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن:                  
امام اباتي,ود البقعة
اول مرة نتلاقي يادفعة
منور والله



يا اباتى الزول ده دفعتنا احنا ما دفعتك انت !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (2 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)
الأبيض ضميرك,ود البقعةانا وانت راس !!ازيك يا دفعه
*

----------

